# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Meshkujt pranë femrave të bukura humbin toruan

## Xhuxhumaku

*Meshkujt pranë femrave të bukura humbin toruan*

_CORRIERE DELLA SERA_
_Psikologji/Sipas një studimi, një mashkull në shoqërinë e vajze të bukur pëson një ulje të menjëhershme të kapacitetit intelektual_



Tani shumë femra do të thonë: Unë gjithmonë e kam ditur. Që bukuria femërore është një armë e shkatërrimit në masë të gjithë e dinim, por që një mashkull në shoqërinë e një vajze të bukur të sillet si një fëmijë i vogël (këtu marrim sjelljen e Paridit me Helenën) askujt nuk do ti shkonte në mendje. Dhe provën e kësaj sjelljeje e servir një studim i kryer nga një studio kërkuesish holandezë të Radbound University.

*Mjaftojnë 7 minuta*

Sipas eksperimenteve të kësaj studioje holandeze, rezultatet e së cilës janë publikuar në Journal of Experimental and Social Psychology, meshkujt që janë në shoqërinë e një vajze tërheqëse (qoftë edhe për shtatë minuta) pësojnë një ulje të performancës së tyre intelektuale. Pra me pak fjalë, ata budallepsen. Truri nuk funksionon më ashtu siç duhet, ai mbingarkohet. Në tentativë për të bërë figurë të mirë përballë seksit të dobët që ka pranë, shpjegojnë psikologët, mashkullit fillojnë dhe i shterojnë njohuritë.

*Llogari në memorie*

Grupi i ekspertëve që bënë këtë projekt, tregojnë se ideja e këtij lloj eksperimenti lindi pasi njëri prej tyre (shkencëtarëve) kishte pasur një eksperiencë të tillë personale. Teksa po fliste me një vajzë tërheqëse, ai kishte arritur deri aty sa nuk mbante mend adresën e shtëpisë së tij. Studioja që bëri këtë studim njoftoi se vullnetarët që pranuan të ishin objekt i këtij eksperimenti iu nënshtruan shumë testeve që vinin në provë memorien e tyre: para dhe pas një takimi (me një femër të bukur që nuk e kishin takuar asnjëherë më parë). Psikologët njoftojnë se rezultati ishte ai që pritej: meshkujve pas këtij takimi, për disa momente, iu ul së tepërmi kapaciteti njohës.

*Gratë kanë imunitet*

Psikologët shpjeguan së të njëjtin eksperiment e përdorën edhe tek femrat dhe rezultati qe krejt i ndryshëm. Pas takimit me një mashkull simpatik, femrat nuk treguan asnjë dobësi në sistemin mendor. Sipas kërkuesve, ky përfundim ka një kuptim. Meshkujt teksa hyjnë në kontakt me një femër mendojnë të shkojnë në shtrat me të. Kërkuesit hedhin edhe disa hipoteza të tjera, pra femrat reagojnë në këtë mënyrë pasi kanë një autokontroll më të lartë. Gjithsesi për sa i përket kësaj çështjeje, diskutimi mbetet i hapur.


06/09/2009

standart

----------


## Ariel2

> *Meshkujt pranë femrave të bukura humbin toruan*
> 
> _CORRIERE DELLA SERA_
> _Psikologji/Sipas një studimi, një mashkull në shoqërinë e vajze të bukur pëson një ulje të menjëhershme të kapacitetit intelektual_
> 
> 
> 
> Tani shumë femra do të thonë: Unë gjithmonë e kam ditur. Që bukuria femërore është një armë e shkatërrimit në masë të gjithë e dinim, por që një mashkull në shoqërinë e një vajze të bukur të sillet si një fëmijë i vogël (këtu marrim sjelljen e Paridit me Helenën) askujt nuk do ti shkonte në mendje. Dhe provën e kësaj sjelljeje e servir një studim i kryer nga një studio kërkuesish holandezë të Radbound University.
> 
> ...



Xhuxhu , më fal , por pa ''CORRIERE DELLA SERA'' ju burrat trembeni në praninë e një femre inteligjente , guzimtare ...... e një femre që nuk ka nevojë as nuk llogarit ato dy të tuajat....That is the tru......

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Xhuxhu , më fal , por pa ''CORRIERE DELLA SERA'' ju burrat trembeni në praninë e një femre inteligjente , guzimtare ...... e një femre që nuk ka nevojë as nuk llogarit ato dy të tuajat....*That is the tru*......


vetem kjo me te zeza mjafton me u trembur moj vjaze...

 :shkelje syri:

----------


## _bliss_

Po po, kjo dihet tashme  :buzeqeshje:  Kurse persa i perket femrave, nuk mendoj se eshte aq shume çeshtje autokontrolli se sa ideja qe femrave duhet ti ndizet mendja si fillim

----------


## FLOWER

ehhh, gruaja force e madhe mor jahu...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

...je trullosur ndonjehere Xhuxhu pas 7-te min...?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> ...je trullosur ndonjehere Xhuxhu pas 7-te min...?


teta problemi s'o 7 minutshi,...

por koha e mpirjes....

Nji miku jone, cun i martu me nji djal, po bo gati 2 vjet qe i ka ik truni per lesh bubi me nji zocke kanakare 20 vjecare....

dhe ne nji moment kthjellimi tha nji shprehje lapidare:

Bo sa pare qe paskam pas mer!!! As vete se dija qe do harxhoja kaq pare.

kaq.

do thoni ju pse ndodh keshtu?

----------


## Erlebnisse

Burrat s'e prishin terezine fort e mendojne se edhe me nje femer te bukur mbase ia dalin e prandaj hudhen ne sulm. Ndersa tek femra ndodh e kunderta: kur shikojne nje mashkull terheqes, stepen, duke menduar qe s'kam per t'i pelqyer kurre ktij, prandaj po shikoj punen time. Ketu qendron edhe ndryshimi mes budallallepsjes tek burrat dhe kontrollit tek grate.

----------


## ardis

> Po po, kjo dihet tashme  Kurse persa i perket femrave, nuk mendoj se eshte aq shume çeshtje autokontrolli se sa ideja qe femrave duhet ti ndizet mendja si fillim


e sakte kjo,

----------


## pranvera bica

> Po po, kjo dihet tashme  Kurse persa i perket femrave, nuk mendoj se eshte aq shume çeshtje autokontrolli se sa ideja qe femrave duhet ti ndizet mendja si fillim


...e jo te vendosin kuturu...se i pelqeu nga pamja e jashtme e t'ju mpihet truri...po femra eshte e mencme e s'ke c'i thua... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Kjo tregon qe femrat shikojne pertej bukurise, ndersa meshkujt kenaqen vetem me bukurine.

----------


## ardis

> Burrat s'e prishin terezine fort e mendojne se edhe me nje femer te bukur mbase ia dalin e prandaj hudhen ne sulm. Ndersa tek femra ndodh e kunderta: kur shikojne nje mashkull terheqes, stepen, duke menduar qe s'kam per t'i pelqyer kurre ktij, prandaj po shikoj punen time. Ketu qendron edhe ndryshimi mes budallallepsjes tek burrat dhe kontrollit tek grate.


keshtusic thua ti del qe gjitha femrat sillen ne menyre hipokrite,thjesht tek femrat motori ndizet me ngadale, dhe mbani frena ne kohen e duhur,ndryshe nga meshkujt

----------


## _ronald_

E pse duhet te trullosesh hmmmmmmmmmm ma che cazzo :ngerdheshje:  femrat duhet te trullosen,se aq mend kane :shkelje syri:

----------


## maryp

> teta problemi s'o 7 minutshi,...
> 
> por koha e mpirjes....
> 
> Nji miku jone, cun i martu me nji djal, po bo gati 2 vjet qe i ka ik truni per lesh bubi me nji zocke kanakare 20 vjecare....
> 
> dhe ne nji moment kthjellimi tha nji shprehje lapidare:
> 
> Bo sa pare qe paskam pas mer!!! As vete se dija qe do harxhoja kaq pare.
> ...


me kujtove nje episod: sot nje klient i zyres ku punoj , 60 vjec burre, i shkurter, i shemtuar dhe vulgar, u paraqit tek ne ne zyre  perkrah me nje vajze 21 vjecare..
pleqeria, thashe me vete, ben efekt te keq tek disa njerez aq me teper kur parate kane filluar ti bejne ne pleqeri.. sa per ate vajzen, shpeshhere mendoj qe kane te drejte taljanet kur thone  qe erdhen extrakomunitaret dhe ju versulen burrave..njeriu duhet te kete respekt pak per veten, jo ti shitet oferentit te pare qe i del ne shteg.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> keshtusic thua ti del qe gjitha femrat sillen ne menyre hipokrite,thjesht tek femrat motori ndizet me ngadale, dhe mbani frena ne kohen e duhur,ndryshe nga meshkujt


eh mendo 10 here e vepro nje here i thojne nje fjale. Prandaj s'ka te beje hipokrizia, por realiteti. Shtrije kemben sa ke jorganin. Plus qe nje femer do perhere te ndihet me e bukur, me e vogel, me e perkedhelur, e nqs do mungonte njera nga keto sikur zdo ishte shume e kenaqur, edhe se ka plot cuna simpatik qe jane shume shume te mire e vleresojne mendjen e jo pamjen.

----------


## ardis

> eh mendo 10 here e vepro nje here i thojne nje fjale. Prandaj s'ka te beje hipokrizia, por realiteti. Shtrije kemben sa ke jorganin. Plus qe nje femer do perhere te ndihet me e bukur, me e vogel, me e perkedhelur, e nqs do mungonte njera nga keto sikur zdo ishte shume e kenaqur, edhe se ka plot cuna simpatik qe jane shume shume te mire e vleresojne mendjen e jo pamjen.


per fat te keq sot meshkujt shikojne vetem bukurine te femrat por dhe jushikoni tek meshkujtvetem parane .kultura inteligjencaprejardhja mosha respekti etj etj kane kaluar ne plan te dyte ,fatekeqesi kjo

----------


## Erlebnisse

> per fat te keq sot meshkujt shikojne vetem bukurine te femrat por dhe jushikoni tek meshkujtvetem parane .kultura inteligjencaprejardhja mosha respekti etj etj kane kaluar ne plan te dyte ,fatekeqesi kjo


keshtu si kane ardh kohet nuk ke me siguri per asgje, e nqs burri nuk e mendon gjate, femra behet me dinake, edhe se pastaj e shajne me shume :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Daniel Maker

po un jam gjithmone si llokum se skam njof nje femer inteligjente akoma..femer kopile po por inteligjenca eshte dicka tjeter besoj/shpresoj per ata.

Gjithsesi mir corriere della sera qe thot stronzate po qe xhuxhumaku ta besonte sme shkonte menja  :perqeshje: 
Jo per gjo po kush i duron gjith kto feministet ktu amon,apo sjan dhe te bukra ahahahah

----------


## Dito

Natyra i ka caktuar femrat per ate qe ne gjuhen e artit quhet (colpo di scena) vertet per pak vite natyra u dhuron atyre bukurine e harlisur, hirin joshes e plotesi formash, ne kurriz te gjithckaje tjeter jetes se tyre, derisa gjate atyre viteve, te jene te zonjat te pushtojne fantazine e nje burri ne ate shkalle qe ai te detyrohet ndershmerish te marre njeren prej tyre per tere jeten. prandaj natyra i ka dhene gruas, ashtu si cdo krijese tjeter, ca arme e ca mjete qe i duhen per mbrojtjen e egzistences se saj.

*
Dito*

----------


## PINK

normalisht, te bukuren kush se pelqen?  :ngerdheshje:

----------

